

Ask HN: Name a mistake you continually make. - mcartyem


======
davismwfl
I usually undervalue my work product. Specifically when it comes to pricing a
product, or service.

To try and combat this weakness I have started to solicit opinions (pay for
professional help) on pricing and market position before making decisions.

~~~
gspyrou
Check this by patio11 "Ramit Sethi and Patrick McKenzie On Why Your Customers
Would Be Happier If You Charged More"
[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/09/21/ramit-sethi-and-
patrick-...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/09/21/ramit-sethi-and-patrick-
mckenzie-on-why-your-customers-would-be-happier-if-you-charged-more/)

~~~
davismwfl
I appreciate the link. I know I have made mistakes they spoke of. Perfectly on
point for me.

------
djsamson
Motivation to workout. I'm not obese or anything, and I realize the importance
of exercise but I still can't seem to find the time to do it more than once a
week.

------
zander1229
Reading hacker news instead of actually doing something

------
mcartyem
I'm personally a terrible judge of character. More often than not people turn
out to be the opposite of what I originally judge them to be.

------
lsiebert
I often find the idea of doing something more intimidating than actually doing
it. Especially socially.

------
roryliam
Booting the computer in the morning.

------
callmeed
Hiring friends or family members

------
dholowiski
Falling in love with the idea of something, while ignoring the reality.

------
aleprok
Forget important stuff like meeting times, names, etc.

------
coryl
Assuming it'll only take XX days to get it done.

------
riffraff
procrastinate

~~~
Robby2012
yeah, it's part of our personality, we can't change that

